# Satellite/ceiling speakers matching SVS Ultra ??



## Dhanula6688 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a pair of SVS ultra towers and a SB13 . Now looking to complete the rest of it and and planing for a *7.1.2* set up. 
What are good recommendations for *surround/back and in-ceiling *speakers ? 

I think the range Frq. Res 60 - 25Khz should be good for surrounds and ceilings but not sure what brand will match for the SVS towers. 
Appreciate your expert suggestions.. :wave:
Thank you,
DK


----------



## weevil6772 (Dec 20, 2014)

I have the Svs ultra towers, surrounds and bookshelves. I also have Def-tech DI-8R in-ceiling speakers and they sound great to me. Meshed very well with my ultra 7.1 setup.


----------

